# Occupancy load for Hotel (r-1)



## liarchitect (Jun 24, 2014)

please advise how to calculate occupant load for a hotel

is it residential 1:200 gross

or does it fall under something else


----------



## steveray (Jun 24, 2014)

Lobby? Conference rooms? Banquet rooms? OL is based on all of the uses of all of the spaces in a hotel methinks...


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 25, 2014)

small 6 unit hotel

just 10X10 entry lobby, exit cooridors


----------



## RLGA (Jun 25, 2014)

The 1:200 applies to the residential portions (including the corridor, since it is a gross area factor).  The lobby may be considered as a concentrated assembly use (1:7) if this is where registration occurs and there is an associated desk area (1:100).  If it is just a vestiblule or foyer into the building, then I would include it as part of the residential gross floor area.


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 25, 2014)

thank you for the quick response


----------

